# Resume Feedback?



## Vepr (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey All,

Well, my fiancee got into med school (yeah!).... on the opposite side of the country (boo!), so looks like it's time to do my rolling stone impression.

I haven't updated my resume since graduating college, so I got with a graphic designer friend of mine and tried to slap something together. It's a bit.... high-falutin' for my taste, but I think it does look kind of cool.

I'm looking for feedback on:

-Layout

-Subjects (is it good to have a summary? Good to have personal interests?)

-General content

Any suggestions would be extremely appreciated!

Also, for privacy, I've changed all my contact info to "fake".

Thanks!

Vepr

Sample Resume_Fake Name_Any Suggestions.pdf


----------



## Supe (Jun 19, 2015)

My $.02 only, so tread lightly.

-Layout

_Does a decent job of meeting the "quadrant" rule. Check it out, part of a Purdue study on resume reading._

-Subjects (is it good to have a summary? Good to have personal interests?)

_Yes and yes, IMO. Awards are also good, IMO._

-General content

_My one comment here would be that the resume reads a bit long - have to really read through it as opposed to being able to isolate keywords when just scanning it. If your east coast job search unfortunately takes you away from distillation, you may want to thin out some of the project specifics, and keep the work process descriptions a bit more generic. May help get through the HR filters that way, and gives you something to talk about during follow-up interview questions._


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 19, 2015)

Never been a fan on including personal interests in a resume.

Like Supe said, if you're applying to distillation processing jobs then this resume is fine. If you're applying to broader fields then you may want to rephrase some of your bullets to not be distillation specific.

Other than that, looks good and best of luck to you.


----------



## Vepr (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!

While I do love distillation, I don't want to be stuck applying to distillation jobs, which are mainly in the south (texas-oil, kentucky- bourbon) or west coasts (oil).

How would ya'll going about make those bullet points non-specific? Just refer to process start up? Process simulation?


----------

